# Exterior tile painting



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Happy 2013 folks!

I hope everybody had a safe new years eve!

I have a client that wants to paint a fairly large balcony,that is currently has tile on.(porcelain)She is planning of remodeling her condo in near future,but now just looking for a clean balcony and nothing else.I was wondering if any of you guys have had any experience painting exterior tile?what would you recommend?2 part epoxy garage floor paint after a good bonding primer? Or something more simple such as primer and waterbased floor and patio?

Thanks

Sharp


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Watching some home improvement shows today some one did paint exterior tiles they used UMA Bonding Primer then topped it off with BM Ben line. It looked good not sure how well it will hold up.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm sure you would have to sand it first to give it some tooth and I'm sure epoxy would work.Regular porch and floor don't know for sure. Would have to be real careful with patio funiture funiture.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

clean tiles real good....just introduce the sandpaper to the tile ...quick wipe....prime with XIM uma ...top coat with a good exterior latex paint.Let the primer dry over night before top coating.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you guys for the information and your help!


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

We did a large bus station that was all glazed brick. Very slick. Power washed. Needed extensive caulking that we subbed out. Used 120 gallons of Insulx STIX and too coated with Coronado Satin Exterior. We did pull tests after 14 day cure and cross hatch tests prior to top coating. No visible adhesion loss and so far after 1 1/2 years all is perfect.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

NACE said:


> We did a large bus station that was all glazed brick. Very slick. Power washed. Needed extensive caulking that we subbed out. Used 120 gallons of Insulx STIX and too coated with Coronado Satin Exterior. We did pull tests after 14 day cure and cross hatch tests prior to top coating. No visible adhesion loss and so far after 1 1/2 years all is perfect.


Good to know!Thanks


----------



## Jason LI Painting (Jan 1, 2013)

*weather*

balcony is not covered? would want to make sure any cracks in grout are handled for rain and such. scuff up tiles. solid adhesion primmer let fully cure, scuff up. dont push the top coat too quick and two coats. I would use a porch enamel, but anything that is for higher usage. ask her to pad the chair feet as well. let cure for 4 days


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Jason LI Painting said:


> balcony is not covered? would want to make sure any cracks in grout are handled for rain and such. scuff up tiles. solid adhesion primmer let fully cure, scuff up. dont push the top coat too quick and two coats. I would use a porch enamel, but anything that is for higher usage. ask her to pad the chair feet as well. let cure for 4 days


Thank you Jason for your help! Yeah its an open balcony ,but it has roof so its not directly under the rain/sun etc.


----------



## PagetHamington (Jan 2, 2013)

I would like to suggest that painting and the choice of colors may be based on personal preferences but do include some epoxy in it, since, it is always good to include some UV resistant chemicals when painting a fairly large area. repo trucks for sale


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Pagent has it right. I would not touch it with anything but an epoxy top coat, probably put some grit in it for traction.. that is what I would try to sell.. no way I would trust anything else.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Is this the floor or the walls?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Follow the advice on prep, my main concern would be water standing on the deck. For products I would go with xim bonding primer and their tub and tile epoxy.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Is this the floor or the walls?


Floor tile


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I am going there tomorrow to pressure clean the balcony floor,so I will check if there is any standing water after im done(witch I doubt because tile installer usually pitch the tile to outside so there should be no standing water.but who knows.I will update this thread soon.


Thanks for input folks.


Sharp


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I finished todAy.scuff sanded,good vac and wipe,aplied stix and 2 coats of that BM floor and patio "epoxy blend paint"looks awesome!I will try to upload some pictures tomorrow.Again thank you all for your input!


Sharp


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Sharp_Painting said:


> I finished todAy.scuff sanded,good vac and wipe,aplied stix and 2 coats of that BM floor and patio "epoxy blend paint"looks awesome!I will try to upload some pictures tomorrow.Again thank you all for your input!
> 
> 
> Sharp


 Looks awesome and sharp!:whistling2:


----------

